# Proline Bulldog forward cab buggy body



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

MyRCBox.com: What are the advantages of the forward cab design body?

Ty Tessman: More off power steering and more stability, more corner speed.

MyRCBox.com: Does the Average Joe driver can take advantage of the new BullDog body?

Ty Tessman: I believe that anyone will be able to feel the difference, it is very noticeable in the handling.

MyRCBox.com: The buggy's bodies didn't change for many years. Do you think racing has reached a point where every little details count like they never did in the past?

Ty Tessman: Yes I do, the buggy class has become so competitive that any little edge that a racer can get is necessary to be at the top.

MyRCBox.com: Did we reach a point of no return where high performance parts are mandatory for winning races at a higher level, even for talented racers?

Ty Tessman: I think that every company is looking to give their drivers an edge and if you don't keep moving forward you are going to get left behind.

MyRCBox.com: I have to ask you this question because I have read it on several forums on the web. Are you not afraid to make buggy and truggy look almost identical?

Ty Tessman: First off I don't think that the buggy and truggy look almost identical. For me the look of a body is important but performance is critical, racers are always trying to gain another 1/10 of a second a lap and if you can get that from a different body design than I think that is huge. It's not like the current buggy bodies look like anything real anyway.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I call major BS on having more steering. It is all just marketing. There is now way you can get any sort of noticable downforce behind the wall that we know as a shock tower. Once the air flows past the shock tower it becomes very turbulent, or what is called "dirty air". There is a reason that our wings are mounted where they are. Up high and out of the way of any blockage so it has "clean air". 

Now on a truggy, I could see where it may work on high speed corners. I am still skeptical of it though. I would like to see the body in a wind tunnel at 40mph.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm with Nik on this............I call B.S. as well.

I think it's a theoretical improvement, but not proven and if it were tested it would probably prove neglible.

Not to mention, it's ugly as arse!!!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

yo mama said you ugly, you ugly!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

The PL BullDog Buggy Body is being released tomorrow, April 1st for the Hot Bodies D8 and Associated RC8. I will be ordering one direct from Proline. I will be trying it out at Austin (RC Pro South RD 1). Anyone thats going, Come over and check it out. I have seen Tessmans Lap Times (Using The Bulldog Body vs. Stock HB Body). The BullDog Body was .3-.4 Faster Per Lap.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I think it will grow on all of us just like the truggy bodies did. Who knows if they will even be "ROAR approved" (Who cares anyway, right? Lol). I think they are ugly, but it is starting to grow on me to be honest.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

1/3 second faster per lap!?!?!?!?!? 

Again, I'm going to have to see proof from real-wolrd drivers on that.

The more I look at it though, the strangeness of it is starting to look cool for some reason LOL


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Fugly...Fuglier...Fugliest! April 1st is an appropriate day to release the poor thing though.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I kinda like the looks of it. 

I'm with Nick on the BS though.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I dont think it makes that much of a difference.

Unless you subscribe to the ricer ethos:


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

LMAO Nick.

That's awesome.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

nik77356 said:


> I call major BS on having more steering. It is all just marketing. There is now way you can get any sort of noticable downforce behind the wall that we know as a shock tower. Once the air flows past the shock tower it becomes very turbulent, or what is called "dirty air". There is a reason that our wings are mounted where they are. Up high and out of the way of any blockage so it has "clean air".
> 
> Now on a truggy, I could see where it may work on high speed corners. I am still skeptical of it though. I would like to see the body in a wind tunnel at 40mph.


You're right though. It doesn't seem like it would make that much more downforce.

I wonder if they tested it in a wind tunnel?


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

Well from my standpoint it looks to weight less, perhaps his lap times were due to power to weight ratio improvements, or maybe the wind was blowing against him with the stock body and was slowing him down, or perhaps the body proves Einstein's "Theory of Relativity", in any case presented I would say the benefits don't overcome the fact this is one ugly freakin body.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

It actually looks like it would weigh more IMO. And if that were true, all the pros would be running super thin bodies with only one coat of paint instead of thicker bodies with wraps on them.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I think I read on the other forum that the body may not be ROAR approved because the line between buggy and truggy is being construed. Somewhere fdeep in the rules that it's affecting the essence of "Model" car racing. The bodies aren't looking like anything on the street and so it may be outlawed. 

I think that's the reason he mentioned the looks of a truggy comment. I would think it would lower the temp of the engine, not the aerodynamics. Letting more air over the engine so the pro's can lean it out more. Since they run seperate engines for quals and the mains. Well, Tessman does at least.


Actually, having more turn in whatever, he said, doesn't make too much sense. Off power steering is generated by weight transfer right?

The thing is Losi and JConcepts are doing the "Slant Back" bodies thing. Allowing more air to flow over the motor, Pro-Line hasn't had one until this thing. So they upped it and removed the "slant" now it's chopped. They should have just called it what it what it is, their rendition of the El Camino or the Ranchero or that Subaru thing...lol.


I think I like it because it's different. I'd pick one up.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm going to run a wrap with the whole inside shoe gooed!

I like Buster's theory the best. 

It will probably grow on me too like the truck body did but I have to wait and see if I can even make one fit my car if I decide to try one. : (


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I like the way it looks! Finally a different Buggy Body!


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

i figured that would go both ways! i heard about that thing last week with no pictures, but prolines facebook had some posts on it today.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Front wings are illegal. 

I can see how it work on tracks with a long straight and a gradual sweeper afterwards. Otherwise it's hype.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> Actually, having more turn in whatever, he said, doesn't make too much sense. Off power steering is generated by weight transfer right?


Mostly, yes. But weight transfer can be a bad thing if the rear end is left light and loose. Camber, castor, ackerman, front shock angle and rear anti squat also play a big factor as well as anti roll bars do.

Did I leave out bump steer? 

That body is a "Cheater". It's nothing but a front wing.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Gary said:


> Front wings are illegal.
> 
> I can see how it work on tracks with a long straight and a gradual sweeper afterwards. Otherwise it's hype.


I dont think it would work even then. There's a huge wall in front of the body.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> I dont think it would work even then. There's a huge wall in front of the body.


If you lose your rear wing during a race, can you tell the difference?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Definitely. Makes the rear end really loose at high speed.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> Definitely. Makes the rear end really loose at high speed.


Think about it!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

But there is also not a shock tower in front of the wing disrupting the air flow.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> But there is also not a shock tower in front of the wing disrupting the air flow.


I see engineering in your future. :biggrin:


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

The wing does work, I broke my rear wing off on the quad at the river track, and on the next lap on the quad my buggy did not have any type of control in the air. If those buggy/truggy hybrid body work im in, technology is moving so fast we the public can't test and tune these products as fast as they are moving in and out.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Its called money marketing people see it people have to have it .... have a pro endorse it its going to sell Heck it will make fast also


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

troytyro said:


> The wing does work, I broke my rear wing off on the quad at the river track, and on the next lap on the quad my buggy did not have any type of control in the air. If those buggy/truggy hybrid body work im in, technology is moving so fast we the public can't test and tune these products as fast as they are moving in and out.


I think that's also a combination of the buggy being out weight balance.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I wouldn't run that if it added 10 seconds a lap. But to each his own.

I think Nick is right too. The shock tower totally disrupts the airflow. If anything I would think this body would increase rear down-force, since the rear wing might be getting cleaner air.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Smiley said:


> The PL BullDog Buggy Body is being released tomorrow, April 1st for the Hot Bodies D8 and Associated RC8. I will be ordering one direct from Proline. I will be trying it out at Austin (RC Pro South RD 1). Anyone thats going, Come over and check it out. I have seen Tessmans Lap Times (Using The Bulldog Body vs. Stock HB Body). The BullDog Body was .3-.4 Faster Per Lap.


Released on April 1st? April Fools Day??? Hhhhmmm? Anyone think its an April Fools Joke? 

Careful, its only 6am! Got a whole day of it!

PD2


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I would be prone to believing the claims if they related to high speed performance, not off power or slower speed magic. At a minimum you get more engine head cooling, maybe you can lean up a tad and feel faster with it ? lol I think Tess got better times mostly cuz he felt good about it. 

You could put 2 identical cars infront of someone in the distance and tell them one is new and has the best in technology and the other is old and antiquated. His belief in the new and cool one will likely have him drive it better. There is a term in phycology for this too, just cant remember.


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

jasonwipf said:


> I would be prone to believing the claims if they related to high speed performance, not off power or slower speed magic. At a minimum you get more engine head cooling, maybe you can lean up a tad and feel faster with it ? lol I think Tess got better times mostly cuz he felt good about it.
> 
> You could put 2 identical cars infront of someone in the distance and tell them one is new and has the best in technology and the other is old and antiquated. His belief in the new and cool one will likely have him drive it better. There is a term in phycology for this too, just cant remember.


Placebo Effect:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Placebo

My SCT always handles better when it's clean...


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

thats awesome


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Lets put it in the wind tunnel! Ive done it before.

The wind tunnel is the only way to really know. I do believe there might be some change in down force just because the windshield has been moved forward, but it will be minimal that only a few people could actually tell a difference.



















Wing at 80 mph


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Can we get some smoke with that car in the box. Get me a box fan and some mist and I am good...lol.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Nick, is that your testing? If not, then whose?


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Honestly*

I don't mind new products coming out. I can buy whatever I want, or not. I'm not a big fan of buying just to have more stuff. If it works, like a servo, or whatever i might get a backup just in case, but buying the newest thing is not my style. Besides my 808 already has a cab forward design. From the original 808 body like 3 years ago...For those who like to try out new stuff then try it, just don't try and convince me it's better....I can say that for the D8 and Associated buggies it's a definate imporovement over the previous bodies, why not, it looks kinda cool.

Go to Joes..............


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks like JConcepts joined the party

JConcepts Prototype Buggy Punisher Body
http://www.neobuggy.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=7975


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

nik77356 said:


> Nick, is that your testing? If not, then whose?


Yea, it was testing I did when I was in college.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Graydog328 said:


> Looks like JConcepts joined the party
> 
> JConcepts Prototype Buggy Punisher Body
> http://www.neobuggy.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=7975


I dont like it.


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

Just when you thought that Proline had the ugliest body, something else comes out looking even worse. WOW!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I think both Proline and JConcepts are banking on how popular the "realism" of the CORR bodies on the SC trucks have become, and are trying to make the buggy bodies mimic the CORR/BAJA buggy type designs. They keep the cabs more forward on the real buggies as well.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

From Red RC, NeoBuggy:



> JConcepts have dropped us a mail to show off their latest body for the RC8B. They have fitted an exclusive new design that incorporates the Punisher treatment along with extended side-pods for increased control surfaces and function. Along with the initial photos, they have also included a video showing the new shell in testing and we can expect to have more photos and release information soon.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Graydog328 said:


> Looks like JConcepts joined the party
> 
> JConcepts Prototype Buggy Punisher Body
> http://www.neobuggy.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=7975


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

It looks looks like JC already has 2 cab forward bodies for the RC8.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Now that....I like. reminds me of an F18 or something. Paint that thing Gun Metal Grey and you have something there. Gunmetal with a few green or black highlights and I'd rock it...lol. 

I'll have one properly dresses when it drops, I like J Concepts bodies anyway. Hope it comes for the 8.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Sorry, But the PL Bulldog is much better looking than that! That is the first JC Body that is Ugly, Very Ugly!!!!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I really dont think either one looks better than the other, both are different. I do like the angluar body better than the rounded edges of the PL. However, if one decides to sponsor me then, I will like that one more too.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I think I threw up a lil seeing that jc body....just my first impression....i am sure, like a bunch of youz guyz. it will wear on us....


----------

